# baitcaster/math question



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I just took my new curado 201DHSV and my 6'9" MH crainkbait rod for a test drive. It was spooled with 12lb. test and had a 1 oz. weight at the end. The information I've read about the reel says that 30" of line are retrieved with one rotation (it's a 7:1 ratio). If I cast and it takes 70 rotations to retrieve the lure that = 70(30") or 2100". Divide that by 12 and that = 175'. Divide that by three and its 58 yards... :shock:

58 yards of 12lb test seems like a hell of a lot of line... even if it is a 1 oz. weight I was casting. This was my first practice outing and I'm casting almost 60 yards Could that be right? If it is, what a beautiful machine the baitcaster is.
*
For those of you experienced casters, how far can you actually get these things going? And is a 58 yard cast a decent one?*


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Rapalahunter,
That is some good distance but I dont think you'll see that distance with an actual lure or if you even want to. A couple of reasons are...1. Not all lures are that heavy. 2. Some lures are more areodynamic than others. Your 6' 9" rod sounds like a great spinnnerbait rod and as you know spinnerbaits aren't the most areodynamic lures in the box, especially in a headwind. One lure that will throw yonder is a 1/2oz. lipless crankbait. You can chuck those a mile.

But remember, some lures you dont want to chuck too far becaue you loose your hook setting power and accuracy, such as senkos and other texas rigged soft plastics. Crankbaits and jerkbaits might be exceptions since they have big trebble hooks on them and a long cast helps get deep diving cranks deep.

One nice thing about a new baitcaster is that you can flip and pitch lighter baits into cover since the bearings are new and smoooooth!

HockeyMan


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the wisdom HockeyMan. It's just so much fun to chuck those weights as far as you can! For now I'm just stoked that I'm not backlashing every other cast. I'm gonna go to that sportsmans warehouse clinic and hopefully get some help there.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

i sure hope you never backlash with a one ounce weight on


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I actually did! I released it at the point I would with my spinning set up and the weight went rocketing straight out with almost no arc. It hit the ground before I could stop my line and a massive coil came almost exploding out of my reel. I laughed pretty hard. Then I read some stuff online and fixed my release point so it lobs out there.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> It's just so much fun to chuck those weights as far as you can!


 

Up on the McKenzie river everyone fishes the entrance to the salmon hatchery. It's closed to fishing 400 ft. downstream on one side and it's 300 feet from the other side of the river. Come to find out 2 oz. of weight with a 9 foot surfcasting rod will make it 300 ft. :shock: .


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

that's nuts! A football field long cast!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack or anything, but here's a picture of a the spot across the river where everyone would cast from. Long rods, big spools and big weights.[attachment=0:25ugg6h0]crowdedfishing.jpg[/attachment:25ugg6h0]


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Don't mean to hijack or anything, but here's a picture of a the spot across the river where everyone would cast from. Long rods, big spools and big weights.


Wow, now that is some crowded fishing! What would happen if someone hooked into a big'n with all those lines in the water that close together?! Probably worse than a backlash! 

This reminds me... you know I found a 12' surf rod at a Utah reservoir last summer! Wasn't yours was it?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Wow, now that is some crowded fishing! What would happen if someone hooked into a big'n with all those lines in the water that close together?! Probably worse than a backlash!
> 
> This reminds me... you know I found a 12' surf rod at a Utah reservoir last summer! Wasn't yours was it?


As soon as someone calls out "fish on" everyone else reels in, and the only place I've used my surf rod in Utah was Strawberry from the shore - it's still in the garage.


----------

